# Weight / Price of R700?



## Ben S (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm going to give a serious look at the R700 (and maybe the R1000). I'm hoping to get an end of season discount. Anyone know the weight and msrp of these bikes? Thanks. Any other comments?


----------



## Takashi (Jul 27, 2005)

hey there ben, i don't have an r700, but as it turns out, i just looked at one at one of my LBS... the shop guy had an 05 r700 and also showed me an 04 r2000 (which they were selling for a pretty stellar price... too bad it was a triple!). for weight, the guy tossed both bikes up on a scale, and if my memory serves me, the r700 was around 19.5 lbs (with clunky clip pedals) and the r2000 was in the low 17s (w/o pedals). 

for pricing, i believe the r700 retails for about $1200 for 2005, and the 2006 models will retail for $50 more according to the same bike shop. even at this time of year, my LBS was not having a sale on the r700's. for comparison, they were selling scott speedsters for something like 20% off or more.... 

needless to say, the shop guy steered me away from the scotts and towards the c'dales. he said that the frames are like nite and day, where the c'dale is lightyears ahead of the scott. i dont know, i have yet to jump on a c'dale for comparison, but i did like how the scott s1 felt. 

anyhow, hope that helps... i too am hoping to find an r700 for sale somewhere.... maybe hard to find!

--greg--


----------



## Ben S (Jul 14, 2002)

Thanks for the info Greg.


----------



## wobbegong (Feb 25, 2005)

*R700*

I have an 05 R700, i think the msrp is 1199. Im not sure of the weight, but it is a fast and light bike that begs to be ridden fast. I couldnt be happier with it.


----------



## Porcupines93 (Sep 1, 2005)

I bought a R700 end of August. I checked 3 shops and was consistently quoted the same $1199 book price. They all said they couldn't do anything with the bike cost but they did offer various discounts on components. I didn't see any end of season bargains.


----------



## cnm (Jul 27, 2004)

I saw one last week at REI for $990.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

*R700 on sale!*

The 'Mountain Bike Store' in Estes Park had 3-4 R700's ('05's) for $995 a couple of weeks ago. They were, I think, 52 and 54 in size, and were the blue/white version.

I recently bought a grey model, after visiting 14 bike stores, and paid 1,195 (or thereabouts - Old Town Bicycle Shop in Colorado Springs). It is a triple, useful in the mountains, but as I live in West Texas its largely overkill. However, it is highly manuverable, climbs well, and is able to go downhill quickly. I also considered a Bianchi (Can't remember the model, it was an orphan from '03) and an Orbea Onyx. I prefer the way Cannondale grinds their welds down, and we very pleased with the ride of the bike.

Many bike shops pushed graphite seat/chain stays, forks, or complete graphite frames, but I liked the way the R700 felt. Am not thrilled with the brakes, but I have been riding mountian bikes the last few years...

Good luck. Don't think you can go wrong with this bike.


----------



## GaryJaz (Sep 21, 2005)

Ben S said:


> I'm going to give a serious look at the R700 (and maybe the R1000). I'm hoping to get an end of season discount. Anyone know the weight and msrp of these bikes? Thanks. Any other comments?



I bought the 2005 R700 this past spring. My first road bike. It does weigh about 19.5 pounds stock. I ended up liking riding so much I started racing and did pretty good on this thing, but now that I know what I'm doing, I'm upgrading to a R5000 or six13 for next season. If you are going to be serious about biking, I'd get something better from the start rather than upgrading this and that over time. After a while, I ended up buying Kysirium SL's, a light seat, lighter pedals, a Dura Ace RD for the FSA crank I bought to replace the triple that came with it, and so on. And after all this, the bike still weighs 18.75 pounds. I'm not sure why; must be the stem, handlebars, 105 shifters, seat post, and FSA mega exo crank. If I had bought a R5000 right away, I'd have spent the same amount of money, would have DA w/FSA carbon crank, and the bike would weigh less than 16.5 pounds. 

But the CAAD 7 frame is a good one for racing. It won the Giro just 2 year ago. I'd even look to see if I could find a 2004 R3000 or R5000 (whatever they were selling then) with this frame on closeout. That would be the best bang for the buck: Full DA with the CAAD 7. Better yet, DA with the Hollowgram crank. 

Just my thoughts. If you're not going to be racing, then this bike is certainly adequate for club rides, etc. I'll be selling mine soon, btw (56 cm).


----------



## TeamStaton (Sep 15, 2005)

I purchased an R700 this past August. I've already got about 800 miles on it and I've loved all of them. I haven't had any problems out of it other than a kinked chain problem that happened on my initial test ride. Aside from that it has been a great first road bike. I've upgraded the seat to a Italia Gel Flow, put on some Ksyrium Elites, along with some Look 206 pedals. It's a good bike now. I plan on riding it the rest of this year and then I'll start looking for an upgrade in the spring or early summer of next year. I'm 6'3" and 205lbs. down from 270lbs. 7 months ago, this bike rides well for a person of my size. It's a 60cm.


----------



## Longfrog (Nov 9, 2005)

*I have the same bike*



TeamStaton said:


> I purchased an R700 this past August. I've already got about 800 miles on it and I've loved all of them. I haven't had any problems out of it other than a kinked chain problem that happened on my initial test ride. Aside from that it has been a great first road bike. I've upgraded the seat to a Italia Gel Flow, put on some Ksyrium Elites, along with some Look 206 pedals. It's a good bike now. I plan on riding it the rest of this year and then I'll start looking for an upgrade in the spring or early summer of next year. I'm 6'3" and 205lbs. down from 270lbs. 7 months ago, this bike rides well for a person of my size. It's a 60cm.


Nice bike. I have the same bike. I am about the same size 6'4 and 208 down from 240! Maybe its my lard but do you get a creaking sound coming from the stock seat post? Not sure if its my actual seat or the post but when cranking I hear the annoying creak. This bike is a surprise everytime I go out there is something else that makes me grin.

I will post some pix soon. happy trails!


----------

